# Someone Had Her First Bath Today!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

And didn't she have fun!!!



































Baby feathers get wet so much easier that adult feathers!


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Awr...look at her little feathers all wet. I'm feeling a mixed expression in the pictures. Lol.


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

I love the cheek flames. Sure resembles flames to me. hee hee


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

so cute 

I agree Birdie21 they do look like flames


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't wait for Lola to let me get her that wet! I'm barely able to mist her at this point... but we're working up to a complete drenching one of these days!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Holy wow! Now that is one Wet baby. Just too cute!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a gorgeous girl  Did you take her in the shower?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Did She like it? She looks like a drowned rat. I bet she's pretty all dry tho.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww what a cutie!!! she certainly is a wet girl!!! she looks a bit shocked i think lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> What a gorgeous girl  Did you take her in the shower?


Yup, i did! 



sweetrsue said:


> Did She like it? She looks like a drowned rat. I bet she's pretty all dry tho.


She loved it, spread her wings and rolled in my hands.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awwww, what a little cutie!


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

She is Gorgeous Bea!!!
You so lucky to have her...!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I love when they're babies and they get wet, they're so cute and I noticed (or is it just my babies) they take a lot longer to dry.


----------



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

*Great pics Bea, she looks even lovelier!*


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Solace. said:


> I love when they're babies and they get wet, they're so cute and I noticed (or is it just my babies) they take a lot longer to dry.


That's true. They also seem to preen less as they dry. LC dried all clumpy because she was too busy being a baby to preen her feathers. I had to use my fingers to show her what to do and then she was all good.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Cute as can be!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

She's beautiful Bea!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> That's true. They also seem to preen less as they dry. LC dried all clumpy because she was too busy being a baby to preen her feathers. I had to use my fingers to show her what to do and then she was all good.


Even though Spike is not a baby anymore he still likes to sit around after a shower, I think he only really likes to preen when he is dry :wacko:


----------

